# Gaining muscle advice please



## brummy mark (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi people im just after some advice on supplements, im not a huge eater, and work doesnt always give me enough time to stop for to long, im using whey protein but was just looking for a bit of advice on other products i could use that would help. thanks guys.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

doubt i'll be the only one to say this but eating is the key,you shouldn't rely on supplements,if you cant eat regularly(every 2-3 hours) gaining lean muscle mass will be a huge problem im afraid.....is there no way you can eat on a regular basis?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Food is the only other product that'll help I'm afraid mate, and I'm not being a c0ck, that's just how it is


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Food is the only other product that'll help I'm afraid mate, and I'm not being a c0ck, that's just how it is


Not reeeaaaaalllllyy. I know people who have whey 6-7 times a day and one solid meal. Look pretty impressive too..

Some people dont have big appetites at the end of the day, aslong as you get everything you need in your body each day, does it really matter where it comes from?


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Try using a blender.

Milk oats fruit etc throw it all in an dmake your own weight gaining shakkes.

But dont take this the wrong way but if you cant fidn time or the effort to force feed a few solid meals a day then your not going to be able to squat double your own bodyweight etc.

I have a very low appetite and working at a desk all day i cant eat at my desk but i still sneak off to ram a meal every 2-3 hours down me and its what you have to do otherwise maybe a different sport would suit you more.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

would it actually be bad to have a protein shake + carbs rather than real food? could just using shakes work as well as eating good?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Mate IMPO real food is the way to go HOWEVER if you cant physically get it in as you are at work etc cant you just have a protein bar or flapjack etc which wouldnt be that hard to eat while you work m8 and you can get good recepies off here mate far cheaper and way better than the ones you buy


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

If you can get 30 grams of protein from a protein shake, and your aminos from amino acid tablets or whatver.

Why is it better to have 30 grams of protein from eggs?


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

i find it very hard to eat all the time and my food plan literally goes (minus fruit and jerky snacks - shake, food, shake, food, shake, shake (pre & post) food, shake

so dont worry about it necessarily just yet. Its a calorie issue more than anything. I like my meals to be big so the "food" i eat tends to be big portions and each shake about 300 calories


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

thats what im woundering, is real food protien better in any way other than extra calories for us ectomorphs?


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

I struggle to eat food and usually have about 3-4 shakes and 2 meals a day. I have gone from 10.5stone to 14 stone in a year, got a little bit of body fat but having mainly shakes has done the job. I usually have a shake in the morning with oats, whey, peanut butter, banana, milk and water, another with just oats and whey, another with eggs, oats and milk, couple of chicken sandwiches, then another proper meal when i get home from work then another shake exactly the same as the first before i go to bed.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

As long as i have a good breakfast, lunch, and dinner in the evening i get by with 3 to 4 shakes a day. I too do eat alot in each sitting though and snack on cottage cheese as and when i can. That said, i'm no body builder, i just like to carry a bit of extra muscle.

If Titchy Dan can pull it off and be the size he is though i'm sure it'll work for others.


----------



## brummy mark (Dec 2, 2009)

Can i just thank everyone for their input it is really helpfull getting a number of opinions, iv started taking more shakes with me to work, and tubs of cottage cheese so i can get protein in me along with three good meals seems to be working well, thanks guys.


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad its all working out for you. good luck


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I found what kick started my weigh gain off was changing my breakfast. I have two sachets of porridge oats (50grams of carbs) along with that I will have ten egg whites eating three yolks. Add to that a pint of water and you have a good start to the day. Try and start by eating a good breakfast then slowly add small things to each meal or add a small meal where you can.


----------

